# V picks



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

For probably over twenty years now, I've used Tortex only for a pick.
I always liked the kind of chalkyness feel of them for grip.
The thicknesses varied over the years, from the green .88, 
to trying anywhere from the red .50, orange .60 and the yellow .73.
I think that I settled for the lighter red and orange.

A year or so ago, a buddy turned me onto the Jazz II picks.
I felt a bit more control with the smaller pick and became very comfy with those.
They were a bit stiffer than what I was using, but still had some flex.
A regular sized teardrop pick feels like a dinner plate to me now. 8)

From there, I got a bunch of various picks ordered in from Strings and Beyond.
Out of what I got from there, the Tortex and Ultex Jazz sized picks became the favorites.
The green .88 Tortex Jazz was Ok, but the purple 1.14 felt better.
Ultex were nice because they were a bit thinner, but just as stiff.

In comes the V picks. I've had them now a week or so, I'm liking them.
I always avoided a regular plastic pick because of the inherent slipperiness.
These V picks are some kind of polymer, that stick, without being sticky.
I picked up a couple of different starter sets, one with the smaller jazz type picks,

http://v-picks.com/productdetails.php?q=217&page=packages

and the other set with the larger, or "regular" sized picks.

http://v-picks.com/productdetails.php?q=115&page=packages

I'm liking the Euro right now, but played around with the Small pointed, which are thick and thicker.
Something that I've never tried was a big fat pick such as the one Small pointed at 2.75mm,
I think that I could get along with it though, cool experience with these picks.

They really do stick to your fingers and stay locked in place.
It does invokes a sense of control though.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I have been using the V picks for about year now - I have the Dimension buffed and unbuffed. I went with them because they are thick and that, for some reason, is what I like now. I also like supporting small businesses. Tone wise I don't hear much difference between the picks I have tried (except for a Dugain Bone pick which to my ears had a definite tone change)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Got a couple on order right now. I gave away the previous ones I had as they were too thick for my liking, but there's a new style I want to try. They'll likely go in my stocking for Christmas with a bunch of other brands that should arrive in the mail soon.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I liked the free one he sent me, but being clear it was far too easy to lose, even after setting it down on a table or amp I could easily lose sight of it. It felt and soundd really good though. I had a large triangular one.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, I can "see" the clear ones being prone to misplacement/loss.
Maybe the unbuffed might be easier to see once they are put somewhere.

I'm not sure if you can get any of them coloured, 
I see that some do come with a tint, or opaque.

I didn't notice a great tonal differnce either,
just that they stay put is desirable to me.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I've been using them for a few years now and all those multi-coloured dunlop picks seem useless me!! You quickly get used to the thickness but moreso the control of the pick that you have. My main picks continue to be Gravity Picks. Very much like V-picks but not as easy to lose since they are in various colours.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Have a couple of them - light and medium light in traditional shape, both clear. I like that they sound good and are exceptionally slow to wear. I don't like how thick they are as I often use the side of the pick. The tips are good and precise for lightning fast runs, but I don't care for the tone of a beefy pick with a tiny, fairly pointed playing surface (strident sounding). I have dropped mine a few times, on one occasion couldn't find it for a week - at their price, you don't want to be losing them!

I don't find them either grippy or slippery, sort of in between. This was a little disappointing as I bought them because said they got grippier as your hand got hotter and slippier. Probably wouldn't buy one anytime soon as there's plenty of cool pics out these days, many of them a lot cheaper.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I love Big Stubby 3mm picks. I use the round side 90% of the time, but sometimes using the regular pointy part for more definition on low-string riffing. However, they wear out really fast and leave a fine purple dust all over my guitar all the time, so I just ordered some other options to try.

I've got a V-Pick amongst them coming, a medium rounded red one. Also have a Wegen, John Pearse, Red Bear, Dawg, and TuskBuffer on the way. The last one's a Big Stubby-like pick made out of mammoth tusk.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Forgot about pick dust! That's another thing I like about the V-Picks - it's virtually a non-issue.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

here 's an old thread

@sulphur how you liking those Farley's pretty awesome I think. so fast and fat tone to boot.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

sambonee said:


> here 's an old thread
> 
> @sulphur how you liking those Farley's pretty awesome I think. so fast and fat tone to boot.


I still use that one all the time, great pick!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, seven years since I first tried them, time flies indeed.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@sambonee sent me one after a nice phone chat about my studio build. It stays with my favourite guitar. 

Been using JazzII for decades. Still like them too @sulphur 

Lots of green Dunlops laying around so they get used regularly.

No music store in my area, so experimenting with various V picks has not been an option...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

KapnKrunch said:


> @sambonee sent me one after a nice phone chat about my studio build. It stays with my favourite guitar.
> 
> Been using JazzII for decades. Still like them too @sulphur
> 
> ...


They have a variety "starter packs" available, or used to anyway.
The Jazz pack may be up your alley.

I ordered mine direct, but that was before there were dealers up this way.
@sambonee may be able to set you up with some.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> @sambonee sent me one after a nice phone chat about my studio build. It stays with my favourite guitar.
> 
> Been using JazzII for decades. Still like them too @sulphur
> 
> ...


Well now that *there is a contest and shipping deal* it’s time you tried a few.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

sambonee said:


> Well now that *there is a contest and shipping deal* it’s time you tried a few.


Sean, you dope, I PM'd you months ago about getting some. What happened!? Lol. 

Check my last entry (Nov.21) in our "Cost of Studio" conversation...


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Dope. Who’s got dope. I’ll be over in 30’or less. Lol. 

Now you can win a prize. I can make a suggested pack or you can hand pick from the product line. 

Thanks for reminding me. Been working on the next month’s mortgage.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I love those damned V picks! Watch out they’re highly addictive! Lol

I still find no matter which pick I use they get turned around in my thumb so the point is at the top. I clean my fingertips with rubbing alcohol just before I play just for extra grippage. This is so annoying though. It causes a bit of a mental meltdown when I find out I am playing with the wrong edge of the pick. Psychologically I know I am going to make a mistake because if it and I usually do.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I play with the roundest part for years now. I find it smoother and quicker. Also the rotation can be coming from your angle of attack. If it’s centered, it’ll be less likely to turn.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I found the V Picks to have too much clickety-clack on acoustic guitar but they were okay on electric. Mostly though, I've been using Blue Chips for several years.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The clicking sound goes away with slightly more angle.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

sambonee said:


> The clicking sound goes away with slightly more angle.


Not enough for my liking.


----------

